# 1rst hibernation period for Tx Tortoise



## buggyguy (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a baby Tx Tortoise that is doing very well. I have been trying very hard to keep him healthy and I am now wanting input on his first hibernation period. Specifically, when should we start looking for him to go into this phase? What is the best place and way to facilitate a successful hibernation etc. When should we expect him to emerge from this? What can we do between now and then to help him enter into a healthy slumber in terms of feed, etc.?


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 

I think your in the Houston area? If you are your out of the natural range of the Texas tortoise. Were you thinkng of hibernating outside?

Danny


----------



## buggyguy (Sep 22, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I think your in the Houston area? If you are your out of the natural range of the Texas tortoise. Were you thinkng of hibernating outside?
> 
> Danny




I actually live in San Antonio, which is at the limit of the natural home range as far as I can determine. I am thinking about hibernating the little guy in our back house this year, in order to control the environment a bit more. however, I am open to experienced input.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 23, 2009)

You should be fine doing that in San Antonio.  I think the back house should be just fine, you'll just have to make sure temperatures don't dip below freezing. Ideally you should keep the temperature around 40F, but 40 to 50F is fine. You need to make sure he/she is well hydrated and hasn't eaten in a month before you put him/her into hibernation.

Danny


----------

